# Wells Fargo shutters personal lines of credit



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

they have 24 Billion outstanding in personal loans and are going to turn off all accounts and require they be paid off over time

they were making 9 to 21% interest on this loans but for some reason want to stop them

maybe they think they will not be paid back for some economic reason!!!!!









Wells Fargo tells customers it’s shuttering all personal lines of credit


Wells Fargo CEO Charles Scharf has been forced to make hard decisions during the pandemic, offloading assets and deposits and stepping back from some products.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If another banks follows suit, I'll be real worried.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Wells Fargo has been in trouble for a number of years now.
A LOT of customers have left for greener pastures.

My bank is a small locally owned regional institution that has been in business for over 100 years.
Our household accounts are held by USAA - and they ain't going anywhere.


----------



## clemensmc (Jan 3, 2022)

I think this model is sensibly down to earth and agreeable. A companion of mine has a similar sort of vehicle, and he says that it suits him extremely lovely. He needed especially to have it, yet hadn't an adequate number of assets for it, in light of the fact that in the relatively recent past he needed to move to another city to be advanced at his particular employment, and obviously, large chunk of change was spent on various sorts of lodging stuff. I can say that I assisted him with this point since I was the individual who prescribed him to contemplate getting a credit at (Link removed) and he concurred. Nonetheless, I am certain that my colleague is appreciative to me.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Spammer reported.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

clemensmc said:


> I think this model is sensibly down to earth and agreeable. A companion of mine has a similar sort of vehicle, and he says that it suits him extremely lovely. He needed especially to have it, yet hadn't an adequate number of assets for it, in light of the fact that in the relatively recent past he needed to move to another city to be advanced at his particular employment, and obviously, large chunk of change was spent on various sorts of lodging stuff. I can say that I assisted him with this point since I was the individual who prescribed him to contemplate getting a credit at (Link removed) and he concurred. Nonetheless, I am certain that my colleague is appreciative to me.


To delete or not delete, that is the question..............


----------

